# Big Cup...Lil Dog



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Big Cup :blink: Lil' Dog :wub:

:w00t: Jus' Sayin' :w00t:

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So cute. Is there anything better than Avia and a large cup of coffee, well maybe Avia and a large glass of wine.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm with Walter though I wouldn't mind a hot cocoa in it as long as she's with me. <3


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

wkomorow said:


> So cute. Is there anything better than Avia and a large cup of coffee, well maybe Avia and a large glass of wine.


Agreed Walter, now I just need to get a large wine glass! :wine:



Snowbody said:


> I'm with Walter though I wouldn't mind a hot cocoa in it as long as she's with me. <3


Susan I would share her and some hot cocoa with you :two thumbs up: But I still need my coffee in the morning too! :biggrin:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

sherry said:


> Adorable!



Thanks Sherry! Morning coffee is so much better with her.


----------



## unicorn1098 (Oct 3, 2017)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> Thanks Sherry! Morning coffee is so much better with her.


I love this!!! <3


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

unicorn1098 said:


> I love this!!! <3


Eveeything is better with our fluffs!:biggrin:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow, she is lovely.
. . . and I like the cup but not as much as I like her.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Thanks Sandi! She makes coffee time so much more fulfulling! She simply makes our lives better, like all these amazing lil fuffs do! I sure hope Kitzi is feeling better. I have sent many prayers for him.


----------



## Malts4metoo (Jul 31, 2017)

Jus Sayin - Adorable


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Malts4metoo said:


> Jus Sayin - Adorable


Thanks Susan! :wub:


----------



## Dove's Mommy (Aug 10, 2017)

Denise, she is just gorgeous!!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Dove's Mommy said:


> Denise, she is just gorgeous!!


Thank you Manda! I hope life is treating you well.


----------

